# pb avec chargeur, besoin d'aide



## rdemonie (5 Juin 2008)

salut,

j'ai un powerbook g4 depuis 3 ans et mon chargeur vient de me lacher au plus mauvais moment.

le cable qui relie le transfo et le powerbook  a commencé à fumer jai donc direct retiré la prise.

là j'ai coupé la partie qui avait cramé, jai denudé les fils et je me demande si maintenant je peux juste les renuder ensemble, scotcher le tout et reutiliser mon chargeur.
ou est ce que je dois en racheter un nouveau chargeur (horriblement cher).

merci pour votre aide

pour info, le fil a cramé juste après le transfo, lá ou le fil est torsionné par l'usure.


----------



## rdemonie (6 Juin 2008)

sinon j'ai trouver ca, masi bon jai pas trop envie de mettre de largent dns un nouveau chargeur.

http://www.globalmac.cl/productos-wk-powerbook-ibook-ac-power-adapter-id-663.html


----------

